# Topeka Update



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Open*

88 Starters
27 Back to Land Blind
17 Back to Water Blind on Sunday

*Amateur*

66 Starters
30 Back to Land Blind on Sunday

*Qual*

25 Starters
1st Banker O: Heise, H: Rorem
2nd Mozzie O/H: Shih
3rd Wallace O/H: McCann
4th Bodi O: Van Den Bussche, H: McCann
No JAMS

*Derby*

Fourth Series Water Marks on Sunday
Do not know how many called back


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like you had a good Q Ted. Congrats on getting another qualified dog.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks Howard

But, Mozzie actually became QAA when he received a JAM in the Amateur at Missouri Valley two weekends ago.

Still, it was fun to bring home a red ribbon. Moreover, it was a tough Q and a fun Q to run

Ted


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Go Banker!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Go Banker!! :lol: :lol:


Congrats, Ann!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

All Right Ann and Bob!!!! Congrats!

Angie


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Bob & Ann. It looks like you have another big time player in the family.
Dave & GLenda


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Congratulations to Ron & Joseph and Bodi & Wallace!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

*HiRollers I O U*

Thanks folks! This was Banker's 3rd Q, so we are really pleased!!

Now....on to the "big" games....in awhile that is.


----------



## pinefeathers (Jun 19, 2006)

*Derby results?*

Any news on the Derby yet?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Big congrats to Richard Davis !

Watermarks Think Pink (Pink) handled by Joseph McCann Wins Derby!


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Good weekend for Rockerin!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Hey Ted,

Got anything on the Open or the Am?????

Angie


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

*THINK PINK!*

WAHOO!  WATERMARK'S THINK PINK, GO PINK GO!!!!

A BIG shout out and congratulations to Team RockErin (Joseph McCann and Chris Payne) for a big weekend! The RockErin team showing up at the end is starting to become a habit. I love it when a plan comes together....

Thanks Guys you made my week. Tell Pink her Dad and Callie are proud of her!

Grilling a Steak and Drinking a Beer Regards 8) 

Richard Davis


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Reports are Tim West and Gracie won the amatuer........

This gives the retriever world a new AFC. :wink:


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Derby Results*

*Derby unnoficial results.

1st Watermark's Think Pink, Davis/McCann
2nd Premier's RSK Powerstroke, Anthony/Hillman
3rd Earl's Last Chance, Shea/ Stine
4th Big Alphonse Capone of Mo-Kan, Piranio/ George

Congratz to all!!*


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations Tim West! Not bad for an old dog and Gracie did well too.


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Everything but the open results?


----------



## chester (Mar 26, 2006)

Unofficial Report


Carruth won the open

Tim West won the Am


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Am third was Mike Loggins with Tiger.

Am fourth place was Scott Carruth with Rex

Obviously a fun weekend for me and special thanks to the folks at Topeka RC who work their butts off to put on a great trial.

Congrats to Scott Carruth who won the Open with Abbey. He was worried that she was getting so old she was losing her sight. Must not be so bad Scott!

Congrats also to Dan and Missy Heard and Fred Brown and Bill Eckett for two reds and that FC!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Tim West said:


> Am third was Mike Loggins with Tiger.
> 
> Am fourth place was Scott Carruth with Rex
> 
> ...


*Congrats Tim and good going AFC Gracie!*

Also congrats to Richard Davis and the Rockerin group, Scott Carruth, and FC Dusty and his team.

Frank


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Am third was Mike Loggins with Tiger.
> 
> Am fourth place was Scott Carruth with Rex
> 
> ...


Congrats to all!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

congrats Anthony and Donna Piranio with your 4th place Derby. This is his second placement in his second trial. WOW! Nice little Dustbucket!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

congratulations to Fred, and Dan & Missy Heard on Dusty's new FC title


----------

